# Adobe cloud / iPad workflow / photo showcase tools



## RobOK (Aug 24, 2020)

While it sounds like 3 topics, it is all inter-related. I want to do more with my photos and have my iPad be the hub.

I am more and more using my iPad to upload and develop from my Nikon Z6. Generally good luck getting images to cloud, although some slow syncing sometimes. Am waiting on 70 photos to sync now!


There is an option on a folder in LR iPad called "Share & Invite", when I click on that for any folder it spins and spins. Does anyone know what this is supposed to do, and does it work for you?
Ultimately I want to get to Zenfolio (current gallery site) or maybe SquareSpace (sometimes web hosting site that could have galleries). What is the path from iPad/adobe cloud to another service? I thought some sites could pull from adobe cloud directly but maybe I was imagining that [oh, I remember, Anitmoto which would load from Lightroom cloud in Aninmoto v2, but they now have v3 which does NOT have this feature). Does anyone have a recommended workflow from iPad to another web site? Do you export them all on your iPad and then upload them -- I was hoping to avoid that.
Does anyone use any non-traditional tools for showcasing photos (meaning not SmugMug or Zenfolio or Flickr or 500px) [Reference an earlier thread of mine from 2017: Your broader photo ecosystem about other tools like Exposure.co] Anyone using Adobe Portfolio? Has it matured?
Thanks!
Rob.


----------



## RobOK (Aug 24, 2020)

RobOK said:


> There is an option on a folder in LR iPad called "Share & Invite", when I click on that for any folder it spins and spins. Does anyone know what this is supposed to do, and does it work for you?



Edit on my own post -- the Share & Invite did not trigger until the other Sync finished. Now it did and the share panel popped up. I thought the share and invite might help me get photos out, but not so.

Still interested in thoughts from my post on how to get images out of iPad/web.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 25, 2020)

RobOK said:


> I thought the share and invite might help me get photos out, but not so.


Not sure what you mean by this, but I find the "share and invite" facility to be perfect for sharing with family, friends, and clients. You have some flexibility over the layout, you can drag and drop photos into a different order, and using Lightroom Web you can divide the photos into sections with headers and sub-headers. You can set whether the viewer can see metadata, and whether they can download the images. There is a limited slideshow capability. And of course the photos are completely up-to-date with your latest changes, no need to export or refresh or anything.

If you want more of  a "public website" kind of thing, then Adobe Portfolio is definitely worth a look. It too can pull photos from your Lighroom cloud, but it doesn't update automatically as you edit the photos. It gives you more flexibility over the layout.

The "share and invite" option and Adobe Portfolio are included in your subscription, so essentially "free".

As far as I know, there is no third-party website that can extract directly from your Lightroom Cloud, so you'll need to export and upload to get items online.

Does this help at all?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd also suggest you should investigate Adobe Portfolio which might allow you to eliminate ZenFolio. What is "matured"? It allows you to add password protection and use your own URLs.

As for  "non-traditional tools", what about looking at Adobe Creative Cloud Express Page (formerly known as Adobe Spark)  which is also included with your subscription. Here's an example I created a couple of years ago mixing stills, text and some video. It's pretty handy for single page stories or presentations.


----------



## RobOK (Aug 25, 2020)

thanks for replies! When I said "might help me get photos out", I am looking for a workflow from adobe web to zenfolio that does not require me to export JPG on the iPad. On the traditional LR Classic, I used a plugin which created temporary JPG, uploaded them, then deleted the temps.  So broadly I am looking for iPad workflows AFTER editing is done?

John I have done a few with Spark, but not lately, I might try again!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 25, 2020)

RobOK said:


> . On the traditional LR Classic, I used a plugin which created temporary JPG, uploaded them, then deleted the temps. So broadly I am looking for iPad workflows AFTER editing is done?


As yet, there are no third party tools that work with Lightroom on the iPad. You will always have to create a derivative JPEG to send to the web unless it is Lightroom’s web. The file sent to Lightroom cloud is the original and the develop instructions are also sent and applied at the cloud server. 
With the iPad, you will have to manually create the intermediate JPEG. And manually delete it from the iPad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobOK (Aug 31, 2020)

There is one that i know of and maybe more that i don't know of that can pull from Adobe cloud. I sometimes use a video creation tool called Animoto. You can pull directly from lightroom cloud. I HOPE this is a trend. I don't see Adobe pushing it, and maybe it is counter their business model.

FWIW, Animoto redesigned their app and removed this feature!! I obviously have asked for it to be reinstated!


----------



## benjenss (Aug 31, 2020)

Not shure if this is relevant to you, but I'd been looking for a way to have my LR Classic pictures with me on my iPad, and found that the solution lay in the "Syncronized" folder in LR Classic. All pics you drop to that folder will show up in LR CC on my iPad. Not RAW files, but "smart previews" that I can even edit and they link back to the RAW files in LR Classic.


----------

